# Third Piano Concerto of Serge Prokofiev



## tahnak

It is the most popular of Prokofiev's piano concerti and it is one of the best piano concerti of the twentieth century. It was started in 1913 and completed in 1921. It was premiered on 16Th December of that year by the Chicago Symphony under Frederick Stock. It is crisp and full of vitality with many lyrical passages in the home key of C Major.


----------



## tahnak

Brilliant!


----------



## tahnak

Staggering!!!


----------

